# CM10 Nightly Builds have started [update 8/18] (final update for this thread)



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

*I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY FOR THIS ROM! - i am NOT part of the CM team*...
just passing on the word for those who want to try it. *do not expect this thread to be updated* - this is just a_* preview*_ of CM10 quoted by the dev who handles the toro build for the CM10 team:
*[8/18] update: *

FINAL UPDATE TO THIS THREAD!! from here on out i decided not tu update this OP with the newest nightlies. The reason is that i am not part of CM and i do not want to step on anyones toes. CM Nighlies are public releases and can be found here for the Toro version:
http://get.cm/?device=toro

CM always recomennds using the latest Gapps for their ROMs which can be found here:
http://goo.im/gapps/

For more information check out the official post by CyanogenMod on Google+: HERE

Donate to +CyanogenMod

for the latest updates on what nighties include check out BBQLog
they have a free app on the Play Store as well: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...g.bbqdroid.log
Donate to BBQLog
------------------------------
*[7/25]*

-Brint Kriebel- (google +)
"Since all the cool kids are doing it, I'm releasing a preview CM10 build for my device - the Verizon Galaxy Nexus (toro). I'm sure you've seen the other CM10 build disclaimers: this is not a release build, please do not file bugs on this, etc., etc.; all of that applies here as well.

Even so, +CyanogenMod 10 has been the daily driver on my phone for the last couple of weeks now. A lot (but not all) of the CM9 features are in place, and hardware support (camera, data, nfc, etc.) should all be working.

If coming from any other ROM (including CM9), a full wipe/factory reset is highly recommended. From CM9, you can try a non-wipe upgrade, but that has certainly not been tested to any extent.

Enjoy!

http://dropbox.bekit...FICIAL-toro.zip (MD5: d03f6d1da6593d7e93aaec5918c1ea74)
http://dropbox.bekit...FICIAL-toro.zip (7-27-2012 Build) (MD5: 2300a0f005f12d4c617554a520ab4066)

I won't link the Google Apps, but I'm sure you can find them floating around in other places if you'd like " 

*Mirror 1 for cm-10-20120725-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip*: http://d-h.st/HnR
*Mirror 2 for cm-10-20120725-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip: *http://d-h.st/Ot9
(MD5: d03f6d1da6593d7e93aaec5918c1ea74)

The latest supported *JB * *GAPPS* via Goo.im: gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip
(MD5: f62cfe4a827202899919fd932d5246d7)

------------------------------
*[7/27] update: *

-Brint Kriebel- (google +)

"Brint Kriebel12:14 PM - Public
Since I'll be out of town for the rest of the weekend, I just did a fresh build using current CM10 sources. This is mostly so I have a fresh build to run for the weekend, but I might as well let it into the wild as well 









The build should have Theme support and a few other tweaks that have been added in the last few days. Same rules as before apply; no promises made... Enjoy, and have a great weekend!"

*Mirror 1 for cm-10-20120727-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip:* http://d-h.st/dso
*Mirror 2 for cm-10-20120727-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip: *http://d-h.st/R8r
(MD5: 2300a0f005f12d4c617554a520ab4066)
*The latest supported GAPPS via Goo.im: *gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip
(MD5: f62cfe4a827202899919fd932d5246d7)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]------------------------------[/background]
*[8/04] update: *

-Brint Kriebel- (google +)

*Brint Kriebel*
Yesterday 2:46 PM (edited) - Public

"Heading to a craft beer fest, so no time for a longer post. See the older ones for details and warnings...

I'll just leave this here: http://dropbox.bekit...FICIAL-toro.zip (a439fa5dee4dd9588f8a7b7d82e7a67b)"

*Mirror 1 for cm-10-20120804-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip: *http://d-h.st/dso
*Mirror 2 for cm-10-20120804-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip: *http://d-h.st/39n
(MD5: a439fa5dee4dd9588f8a7b7d82e7a67b)
*The latest supported GAPPS via Goo.im: *gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip
(MD5: f62cfe4a827202899919fd932d5246d7)

Source: https://plus.google....sts/fPXYiiN4BBL
DONATE to +CyanogenMod


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

THANKYOU


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome present to have after a 7 hour ambulance run!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wiped and then flashed ROM...then flashed Gapps. Result: I got two Galleries and two Camera icons and couldn't see any of my pics...hmmmmm....now what?


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

caifan805 said:


> Wiped and then flashed ROM...then flashed Gapps. Result: I got two Galleries and two Camera icons and couldn't see any of my pics...hmmmmm....now what?


I did a factory reset ,cleared cache and dalvik cache. (Using TWRP 2.2)

Installed rom, installed gapps and I knelt have one gallery and one camera icon... try reflashing with a factory reset...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Reflashed and now OK...thanks!


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

My god. I'd be interested to see if they optimized the UI at all. This shit is ridiculously smooth. More so than other JB roms. Could be some sort of placebo, but it sure feels great.

No issues that I can see yet.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Does the data toggle work? Or does it just cause a system ui crash like all other Toro JB roms at the moment?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Does the data toggle work? Or does it just cause a system ui crash like all other Toro JB roms at the moment?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not sure where you have been 








Lte toggle has been working perfectly fine for me on winner00 build and jellybro for a couple days now.  enjoy


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Not sure where you have been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the LTE toggle. The DATA TOGGLE, as I said. The toggle that actually turns OFF 3G or 4G. On all Toro roms I've tried thus far the System UI just crashes when attempting to use said data toggle.

But you are correct, the LTE toggle has been working fine across most builds for a few days now. But that isn't my question









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Does the data toggle work? Or does it just cause a system ui crash like all other Toro JB roms at the moment?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Data toggle working on fits cm10 build. Assume it is working on winners as well. I am talking about the mobile network toggle, not the lte toggle. Though, that is working as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Not the LTE toggle. The DATA TOGGLE, as I said. The toggle that actually turns OFF 3G or 4G. On all Toro roms I've tried thus far the System UI just crashes when attempting to use said data toggle.
> 
> But you are correct, the LTE toggle has been working fine across most builds for a few days now. But that isn't my question
> 
> ...


Confirmed again. All toggles are working. No UI crashes. 
Not gonna lie, this thing is rock solid with all features so far. 
Lock screen weather shows a goofy date but everything else is flawless.


----------



## carassius (Feb 18, 2012)

ROM seems to be running great. I've been running a more stock JB ROM and it's nice to have some more features back.

On a completely separate note...I've been dirty flashing ROM updates for a week or so now, at least since CWM 6.0.1.0 came out (touch version). I decided it was wise to do a clean install of CM10. I factory wiped, wiped system, and wiped dalvik. I even reboot recovery and do it again because it makes my brain feel better, either way, I am sure, positive that I wiped data. So I reboot after all this, expecting to start-up from scratch with the google logon screen but I go straight to my previous setup (i.e. as if data was not wiped). So, to recap, data wasn't wiped...just like a dirty flash even though I know i did it, twice.

In searches thus far I haven't found anyone else with this problem. Obviously, I can't continue this way for long...any ideas?

thanks in advance...


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

carassius said:


> ROM seems to be running great. I've been running a more stock JB ROM and it's nice to have some more features back.
> 
> On a completely separate note...I've been dirty flashing ROM updates for a week or so now, at least since CWM 6.0.1.0 came out (touch version). I decided it was wise to do a clean install of CM10. I factory wiped, wiped system, and wiped dalvik. I even reboot recovery and do it again because it makes my brain feel better, either way, I am sure, positive that I wiped data. So I reboot after all this, expecting to start-up from scratch with the google logon screen but I go straight to my previous setup (i.e. as if data was not wiped). So, to recap, data wasn't wiped...just like a dirty flash even though I know i did it, twice.
> 
> ...


Drop CWM and install TWRP. Way better recovery if you ask me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

Xerrus said:


> Not the LTE toggle. The DATA TOGGLE, as I said. The toggle that actually turns OFF 3G or 4G. On all Toro roms I've tried thus far the System UI just crashes when attempting to use said data toggle.
> 
> But you are correct, the LTE toggle has been working fine across most builds for a few days now. But that isn't my question
> 
> ...


Data toggle has been working on the last 4 realeases from jellybro
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carassius (Feb 18, 2012)

SOTK said:


> Drop CWM and install TWRP. Way better recovery if you ask me.


Ya know, I've always been pretty devoted to koush and CWM. It's never let me down until now (not just this incident) so I've been annoyed at the TWRP peeps. All this being said...I just flashed TWRP! I guess i'll be annoyed with myself now...

FWIW, dirty flashing to CM10 from jellybelly 3.9 seems to have zero problems on my phone thus far.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Only problem I have is that auto brightness didn't work. The rest is awesome. Threw the latest Trinity kernel on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

carassius said:


> ROM seems to be running great. I've been running a more stock JB ROM and it's nice to have some more features back.
> 
> On a completely separate note...I've been dirty flashing ROM updates for a week or so now, at least since CWM 6.0.1.0 came out (touch version). I decided it was wise to do a clean install of CM10. I factory wiped, wiped system, and wiped dalvik. I even reboot recovery and do it again because it makes my brain feel better, either way, I am sure, positive that I wiped data. So I reboot after all this, expecting to start-up from scratch with the google logon screen but I go straight to my previous setup (i.e. as if data was not wiped). So, to recap, data wasn't wiped...just like a dirty flash even though I know i did it, twice.
> 
> ...


I had this happen to me on a Cm10 Rom too recently (and I'm on TWRP). I used the super wipe lite AND did a factory reset and then I was wiped clean. Maybe try that...


----------



## System6 (Jun 28, 2012)

Very "laggy" on my end w/both stock kernel and franco. I know this is pre-release, but AOKPs pre-release along w/ several other "CM10" builds feel like they could run circles around this. Just my opinion.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Opposite for me. This is the snappiest I've tried.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

0 lag at all for me. Everything I use works GPS locked almost instantly. So far so good I just synced everything so my battery tanked the true test will be in a day or so when I can determine how the battery life. Initially it seems like normal drain.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

So is this an unofficial build from an official source?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bluetooth and data work


----------



## jblade (Oct 9, 2011)

Everything seems to be great from my end!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> So is this an unofficial build from an official source?


Best way to describe it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Only things that aren't working so far are the Auto-Brightness and I get a phone FC trying to use the 4G toggle.


----------



## ozzyager (Dec 17, 2011)

carassius said:


> ROM seems to be running great. I've been running a more stock JB ROM and it's nice to have some more features back.
> 
> On a completely separate note...I've been dirty flashing ROM updates for a week or so now, at least since CWM 6.0.1.0 came out (touch version). I decided it was wise to do a clean install of CM10. I factory wiped, wiped system, and wiped dalvik. I even reboot recovery and do it again because it makes my brain feel better, either way, I am sure, positive that I wiped data. So I reboot after all this, expecting to start-up from scratch with the google logon screen but I go straight to my previous setup (i.e. as if data was not wiped). So, to recap, data wasn't wiped...just like a dirty flash even though I know i did it, twice.
> 
> ...


 I use this every time when clean flashing from a JB ROM: http://d-h.st/WNm It's a superwipe lite script that you flash before flashing a new ROM. I have also had some strange things happen when trying to clean install using TWRP or ROM Manager, but the superwipe script has taken care of this for me.


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Only things that aren't working so far are the Auto-Brightness and I get a phone FC trying to use the 4G toggle.


Does Fix Permissions solve this?


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

i have noticed that volume music while screen off toggles dont seem to work for me... also in XDA - i created a similar past and a member there mentioned



> This one has the dreaded sdm.apk in system/app. I highly suggest you either delete it, freeze it or rename it. Its known to be a super battery sucker.


im not sure what it does, but i dont plan on doing any modifying to the release as it is just a PREVIEW build released by the CM team member.. also keep in mind, he mentioned they are not looking for bug posts or anything like that... if you can find a better more stable rom i recommend flashing it 

i was just excited to see a preview build pop up for the toro as it has been getting released for phones like the SIII and what not. HOPEFULLY real nightlys will start up soon, and of coarse - no ETAs!!


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Only problem I have is that auto brightness didn't work. The rest is awesome. Threw the latest Trinity kernel on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As in it won't toggle? Or that brightness doesn't change under changing light conditions? Because auto brightness works for me. Now allow light decrease has not been implemented.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

just some general feedback on this rom... earlier in the day Goggle + caused a wake lock for me.. i had to force close out of it.. since then battery life has been a bit below average for me... ill try to report more as more info comes in  - AGAIN - THIS IS A PREVIEW BUILD!!!!


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> As in it won't toggle? Or that brightness doesn't change under changing light conditions? Because auto brightness works for me. Now allow light decrease has not been implemented.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well if the brightness isn't changing automatically it's not exactly workin' is it?


----------



## System6 (Jun 28, 2012)

Performance seems to be a little smoother now. I got instant GPS lock. Volume+ won't work, so that's kind of a downer. It


----------



## kaiyel1 (Sep 19, 2011)

System6 said:


> Performance seems to be a little smoother now. I got instant GPS lock. Volume+ won't work, so that's kind of a downer. It


Do you really need Volume+? My phone is very loud with what I assume is the DSP Manager working.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Volume+ is nice for when listening to music. Sometimes you need that little boost. But then again, most of the custom kernels now have an enhanced volume option.

Been on a th3ory ROM for most of today and I'm probably going back to CM10. This is just too good.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Well if the brightness isn't changing automatically it's not exactly workin' is it?


I was asking because in stock AOSP light doesn't decrease when the light sensors detect less light - you have to turn the screen off to get the light to decrease. That's not a broken feature of CM10. it's just not been implemented in CM10 to allow light to decrease when less light hits the sensors.

If your problem is different then I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh. My mistake! I misunderstood.

Also, to *Spunks3*, battery life in general is a little lower on JB, I've noticed. I think Google Now is part of it.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Ahhhhhhhh. My mistake! I misunderstood.
> 
> Also, to *Spunks3*, battery life in general is a little lower on JB, I've noticed. I think Google Now is part of it.


Yeah, I agree. A tip to all that I've seen suggested before on the thread: if you want to keep Google Now on, you can turn off services in Google Now that you don't use to conserve battery and also sign out of latitude if you are signed in and that will help.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Good tip, thar.

I have to say, this is the best JB ROM I've used. It's fantastic.


----------



## Greg525 (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been running this ROM since last night, definitely the smoothest JB ROM I've tried. But my battery life has taken a hit. I just signed out of Latitude (forgot to do it before), so maybe that will help a bit.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

This rom is tip top. Best jb rom so far.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the first JB rom I have tried so far, and I love it. Only concern I have is that upon every boot, it gets stuck for 3 or so minutes at the Google screen. Is that normal? Also, Franco's newest 384 kernel (r225) shows up as "Unavailable" under kernel version in about phone. I'm also not sure why that is.


----------



## Greg525 (Jul 3, 2012)

RTNDO128 said:


> This is the first JB rom I have tried so far, and I love it. Only concern I have is that upon every boot, it gets stuck for 3 or so minutes at the Google screen. Is that normal? Also, Franco's newest 384 kernel (r225) shows up as "Unavailable" under kernel version in about phone. I'm also not sure why that is.


My phone takes a bit to get past the google screen, so you're not alone.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

The long boot times are not a bug it performs a check for any errors on boot. I've found it improves the longer your on a rom. It did for me at least.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea it being stuck on the google scares me all the time. The first time that happened I wiped an reinstalled and still happened. So I ended up with going with CM cause I was on AOKP but now that I read droidrrage explanation now i know what's going on. I think I'm going to stick with CM though.


----------



## Greg525 (Jul 3, 2012)

droidrage729 said:


> The long boot times are not a bug it performs a check for any errors on boot. I've found it improves the longer your on a rom. It did for me at least.


I don't mind the boot time, she always comes around eventually.


----------



## aggiepm (Sep 21, 2011)

caifan805 said:


> Wiped and then flashed ROM...then flashed Gapps. Result: I got two Galleries and two Camera icons and couldn't see any of my pics...hmmmmm....now what?


I am having the same issue. I did a factory reset, whipped cache, whipped dalvik cache and flashed the ROM then gapps and i have two camera apps and two galleries. I did this several times all with the same results, any ideas guys?


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Which GAPPS?

Are you formatting /system as well?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a mod willyjay made for me I'm sharing with his permission for anyone running this ROM with a stock extended battery. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?rdcbml8uh66g9h7
the stock framework-res was changed by cm10 team to match vzw's stock 1850 battery (vs. gsm stock 1750).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aggiepm (Sep 21, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Which GAPPS?
> 
> Are you formatting /system as well?


I did a factory reset, does that format /system? And I tried several gapps, I have a couple i've downloaded from the JellyBelly thread, I tried the 20120718 and 20120711 ones.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Use the 7/26 GAPPS, on a clean install only one gallery and cam.


----------



## aggiepm (Sep 21, 2011)

Formatted /system this time, and I still get two camera apps and two gallery apps.....


----------



## plastrd (Jul 16, 2012)

When downloading 7/26 gapps from goo.im/gapps, there's this note on the download page, possibly relevant to the two gallery/camera apps?

* Information from the developer*

[background=white]Please keep in mind, this is a PREVIEW package, there are likely to be bugs! Use at your own risk!

* Added TalkBack (Accessibility app).
* Added JB Gmail with JB notification expansion.
* Added libpatts_engine_jni_api.so to fix Google Maps not announcing street names.
* Adjusted install and update scripts to remove source-built QuickSearchBox.apk (Search) and replace with Velvet.apk (renamed as QuickSearchBox.apk). This prevents the user from ending up with two Search apps.
** Currently no proper way to fix Gallery not syncing to Picasa without ending up with a second gallery app.*
* Re-Upload: Removed YouTube since it was updated in the Play Store, and fixed backup script to work with Gmail.[/background]​


----------



## Seiga (May 18, 2012)

plastrd said:


> When downloading 7/26 gapps from goo.im/gapps, there's this note on the download page, possibly relevant to the two gallery/camera apps?
> 
> * Information from the developer*
> 
> ...


Just Download Kejar's 7/15 GAPPS from the Xoomdev folder on goo.im. Works perfectly!!!! No double galary or camera... and it has perfect picasa sync.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Here is a mod willyjay made for me I'm sharing with his permission for anyone running this ROM with a stock extended battery.
> http://www.mediafire...rdcbml8uh66g9h7
> the stock framework-res was changed by cm10 team to match vzw's stock 1850 battery (vs. gsm stock 1750).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I tried installing this twice for the 2100 battery. Both times, my phone won't boot afterword. I let it sit and the boot animation for 10 minutes. It doesn't boot loop but it won't get past the animation.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> I tried installing this twice for the 2100 battery. Both times, my phone won't boot afterword. I let it sit and the boot animation for 10 minutes. It doesn't boot loop but it won't get past the animation.


I'll look into it....maybe in an issue when it recompiled.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

willyjay said:


> I'll look into it....maybe in an issue when it recompiled.


yea ditto but like I said on a clean wipe no idea why


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> yea ditto but like I said on a clean wipe no idea why


Give this a try
http://www.mediafire.com/?s6xnwh7er9j05k0


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

willyjay said:


> Give this a try
> http://www.mediafire...s6xnwh7er9j05k0


Nothing. 10 Minutes later I did a battery pull and restore


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

you're not flashing this at the same time you're flashing the rom, correct?

don't know what the issue could be....it's the same process/mod for every other rom I use and I've never had this issue. Don't know if it's something to do with the way cm10 signs the .apk or what.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

What does the 2100 battery mod do?


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

willyjay said:


> you're not flashing this at the same time you're flashing the rom, correct?
> 
> don't know what the issue could be....it's the same process/mod for every other rom I use and I've never had this issue. Don't know if it's something to do with the way cm10 signs the .apk or what.


No, I have everything setup and I'm flashing this is CWM all by itself. I wiped Dalvik the first time and didn't wipe anything the second. The zip installed correctly, there were no errors, so I don't think it is a signature issue.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

caifan805 said:


> What does the 2100 battery mod do?


I've actually never used the mod before on other roms, but I'm guessing it gives more accurate readings for the extended 2100mah battery rather than the system thinging it is an 1850mah battery.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

pjsockett said:


> I've actually never used the mod before on other roms, but I'm guessing it gives more accurate readings for the extended 2100mah battery rather than the system thinging it is an 1850mah battery.


you are correct. And willyjay its weird I had a backup of this ROM that was already set up the mod flashed fine over that one but will not if I try it on a clean install even if I let it reboot no go. Very odd.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

It greatly improves the accuracy of the battery I don't know why it isn't a more common mod.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> you are correct. And willyjay its weird I had a backup of this ROM that was already set up the mod flashed fine over that one but will not if I try it on a clean install even if I let it reboot no go. Very odd.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Strange indeed....perhaps the permissions between the rom and the mod are off? Don't know....you can try flashing the mod, then fixing permissions while still in cwr to see if that does anything.


----------



## Greg525 (Jul 3, 2012)

The dev just put a new build on google+


----------



## Seiga (May 18, 2012)

Greg525 said:


> The dev just put a new build on google+


This.

Please update the post whenever you can with the latest link:
http://dropbox.bekit.net/Android/toro/cm/cm-10-20120727-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Seiga said:


> This.
> 
> Please update the post whenever you can with the latest link:
> http://dropbox.bekit...FICIAL-toro.zip


I edited the OP to add this link w/ MD5.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Updated to new build. Noticed new Theme changer in Settings but it FCs...everything else works well. Anyone has issue with Theme changer?


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

New version is still chewing up battery.


----------



## Empty Hand (Jul 25, 2012)

caifan805 said:


> Updated to new build. Noticed new Theme changer in Settings but it FCs...everything else works well. Anyone has issue with Theme changer?


Theme changer worked for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> New version is still chewing up battery.


not if you flash glados







ezekeel doesn't support cm but its running fine on my end.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Empty Hand said:


> Theme changer worked for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Reinstalled ROM...now it works!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roqit (Jul 2, 2012)

Everything works so far! Great job Dev!

*edit*

Google Now doesn't talk when receiving search results.

*edit again*

Never mind. I forgot to select the Pico TTS option. All is well again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wicked_beav (Jun 24, 2011)

So what's the verdict here guys? Worth running? Or is there a better ROM out in your opinion? I'm currently running and have been running JellyBelly and thinking of switching it up.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CM10 is awesome you should give it a shot!


----------



## DSour (Jul 11, 2012)

wicked_beav said:


> So what's the verdict here guys? Worth running? Or is there a better ROM out in your opinion? I'm currently running and have been running JellyBelly and thinking of switching it up.


I'm having problems with my WiFi signal, it drops & is very weak. Other than that the Cm10 ROM is solid and smooth for being a preview ROM. Give it a shot 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not having any issues at all on this flashed the ROM and 7-26 gapps. I noticed my reception is lower then usual but that's not ROM related. For this being an alpha build its pretty damn rock solid.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

johnhimm said:


> New version is still chewing up battery.


I've been having the same problem. Tried Franco and Lean kernels. The phone is keeping itself awake somehow when it should be idling while the screen is off. Battery life is horrendous, but the ROM is fantastic otherwise. Think I'm gonna try out the new Jelly Belly in the mean time.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

How is everyone basing battery life off of the new build when it was released not 24 hours ago?


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> How is everyone basing battery life off of the new build when it was released not 24 hours ago?


You do not need 24 hours to see that the battery is rapidly draining because the phone is being kept awake when it should be in deep sleep.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

cheez99 said:


> You do not need 24 hours to see that the battery is rapidly draining because the phone is being kept awake when it should be in deep sleep.


That's more of a kernel issue than anything. Are you just running stock that comes with the rom?


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

No battery problems here. If anything its better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

cheez99 said:


> You do not need 24 hours to see that the battery is rapidly draining because the phone is being kept awake when it should be in deep sleep.


*You're right, deep sleep is a problem on this build


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

cheez99 said:


> I've been having the same problem. Tried Franco and Lean kernels. The phone is keeping itself awake somehow when it should be idling while the screen is off. Battery life is horrendous, but the ROM is fantastic otherwise. Think I'm gonna try out the new Jelly Belly in the mean time.


Trinity kernel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cheez99 said:


> You do not need 24 hours to see that the battery is rapidly draining because the phone is being kept awake when it should be in deep sleep.


Stick with the kernel that comes with it. It's made and tested for Cyanogen and provides the same stability. Can't vouch for anything else you might flash so it could be hit/miss. However, if you don't want to play "flash roulette," the kernel that Cyanogen uses is highly underrated and forked from Team Hacksung (the subgroup of CM that deals with Sammy stuff) and performs well enough unless there's something special you find in whatever else you use.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

wicked_beav said:


> So what's the verdict here guys? Worth running? Or is there a better ROM out in your opinion? I'm currently running and have been running JellyBelly and thinking of switching it up.


All the Cm10 roms are way better than jellybelly. Jellybro, and winner and this one are all incredible. Everything works, and way more features, better performance, better battery etc....

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

cheez99 said:


> I've been having the same problem. Tried Franco and Lean kernels. The phone is keeping itself awake somehow when it should be idling while the screen is off. Battery life is horrendous, but the ROM is fantastic otherwise. Think I'm gonna try out the new Jelly Belly in the mean time.


Did you dirty flash this.? I'm getting the best battery I ever got on this phone with CM10. I get about 14 hours with 2.5 screen time with 4G and wifi on always. I'm using franco's r225 w/ 512mhz gpu running at 1420Mhz

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

impulse101 said:


> All the Cm10 roms are way better than jellybelly. Jellybro, and winner and this one are all incredible. Everything works, and way more features, better performance, better battery etc....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


it is awesome and I don't know about better cause I haven't flashed all those but better battery like? Nay. I lost 20-30 percent overnight with no usage.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Check for wakelocks, maybe swap kernels.

I keep bouncing back and forth between this and Liquid. This has the theme chooser and is ultra slick, Liquid is snappier and has better battery. Can't decide, haha.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

This seems really sweet, I look forward to following this thread!


----------



## tommymac1039 (Nov 4, 2011)

Where do I get gapps for this Rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

tommymac1039 said:


> Where do I get gapps for this Rom
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Dude. They're linked in the same post as the ROM itself. Like... three inches under the link to it. It says "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The latest supported [/background]*JB **GAPPS*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] via Goo.im:" and everything.[/background]


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

So,... GPS doesnt work on this rom.

Well maybe it does... Im confused.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> So,... GPS doesnt work on this rom.
> 
> Well maybe it does... Im confused.


GPS works fine for me...locks within 5 seconds. For those with terrible battery life, on other JB Roms they suggest ensuring that Google Maps locks GPS and that you aren't signed in to Latitude.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imaulle (Jan 15, 2012)

fresh wipe/flash and I have no camera app?!?!??!?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Imaulle said:


> fresh wipe/flash and I have no camera app?!?!??!?


Happened to me yesterday, just re-flash(full-wipe) and use the most recent gapps. Fixed it for me I was missing camera/gallery


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope this thread stays at the top, and all the new builds are posted cause im not using any other rom.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

9 hours off the charger last night (WiFi on), 5% battery drain. 7/27 build, Faux u20b3 kernel. I'll take it.


----------



## thephoenixwave (Dec 19, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Here is a mod willyjay made for me I'm sharing with his permission for anyone running this ROM with a stock extended battery.
> http://www.mediafire...rdcbml8uh66g9h7
> the stock framework-res was changed by cm10 team to match vzw's stock 1850 battery (vs. gsm stock 1750).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Does this center the lockscreen? Is this for a extended battery 2100? For VZW GNex?


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nope no centered lock screen .but I have a more recent mod for the 7/27 build if anyone wants it.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't know if this is ROM related but I've noticed these weird lines /shapes on my screen since bring on this ROM.

A green box on top of the settings icon.









A green horizontal line across the whole screen. On top of the search bar.









Has anyone seen this before?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Weird, lol. No green bars on mine, Might wanna wipe and reflash.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Nope no centered lock screen .but I have a more recent mod for the 7/27 build if anyone wants it.


Do it! =)


----------



## bburke88 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lost camera on the 7/27 build

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I don't know if this is ROM related but I've noticed these weird lines /shapes on my screen since bring on this ROM.
> 
> A green box on top of the settings icon.
> 
> ...


Those look like graphics glitches. Check the MD5 checksum for your latest download (if possible); if you can't, then redownload the ROM. Wipe everything and reinstall. Don't install a custom kernel yet. See if the graphics glitches reappear. If they do, then try a previous build. Still there? Try a different ROM. Still there? You've likely got hardware issues and could stand a swap-out.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

bburke88 said:


> Lost camera on the 7/27 build
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Are you using the latest GApps from Goo.im?


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

AshG said:


> Those look like graphics glitches. Check the MD5 checksum for your latest download (if possible); if you can't, then redownload the ROM. Wipe everything and reinstall. Don't install a custom kernel yet. See if the graphics glitches reappear. If they do, then try a previous build. Still there? Try a different ROM. Still there? You've likely got hardware issues and could stand a swap-out.


I'm on it! Thanks for all that.  I'll report back after a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bburke88 (Aug 14, 2011)

AshG said:


> Are you using the latest GApps from Goo.im?


I'm using the 7/26 gapps that's linked in the OP. The goo.im gapps is ICS. I've reflashed to no avail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

bburke88 said:


> I'm using the 7/26 gapps that's linked in the OP. The goo.im gapps is ICS. I've reflashed to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Let me check which ones I've got in my download folder. I had working camera first shot.
Hrm... same as the ones in the OP. I don't know why you didn't end up with a working camera.


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

AshG said:


> Let me check which ones I've got in my download folder. I had working camera first shot.
> Hrm... same as the ones in the OP. I don't know why you didn't end up with a working camera.


Camera works here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Use the gapps posted in rootzboat thread. Shouldnt have any issues with those.


----------



## Big Ry (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm gonna try flashing the 7/27 build but does anyone know if there's a mod for it for the 2100mAh battery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Big Ry said:


> I'm gonna try flashing the 7/27 build but does anyone know if there's a mod for it for the 2100mAh battery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Agreed, I'd love this as well


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 11, 2011)

To those who have issues with this rom hanging at the Google screen, flash the JB bootloader. My phone would hang at the Google screen for 3+ minutes before but after flashing the JB bootloader, it's only there for 15 seconds.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

How's the battery life for you all? Im pretty surprised to see this...


















Was at the gym and ran for 45 minutes while streaming anime on Crunchyroll. Pretty disappointing to see it drain this much.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

So you're disappointed by it being at 57% while streaming via LTE with the screen on for 45 minutes (besides what looks like a little bit of use doing other things)? That seems fairly reasonable to me (especially given a lot of unknown factors that play into it).


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea not sure the first day on the ROM my battery nosedived 20-30% with no use. Better battery stats didn't report anything unusual and today my battery life was very reasonable so I hope it continues to stabilize like it is.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> So you're disappointed by it being at 57% while streaming via LTE with the screen on for 45 minutes (besides what looks like a little bit of use doing other things)? That seems fairly reasonable to me (especially given a lot of unknown factors that play into it).


I guess disappointed was the wrong word. Maybe surprised is better. I figured since it wasn't running full blast ( 1200mhz ) it wouldn't use up so much power.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CPU doesn't really factor into streaming and watching video if the app has GPU support for decoding it. That's mostly GPU and the modem chipset. Both mostly work independently of the CPU. Lowering clock speed also does not guarantee less battery drain either as the CPU has to work longer to process things or can become a bottleneck for other parts of the device waiting on instructions to be processed. Clockspeed is related to how fast a cycle (think of it as a set period of time like a quarter in basketball/football) happens on the CPU. Also, pretend those quarters can be sped up or slowed down at will by over clocking or under clocking.

A set number of instructions can execute in a cycle (some larger ones can take several cycles to execute) and upping the clock speed allows a cycle to happen more quickly. However, that also means more heat gets generated if upped too high, which makes the CPU less efficient. It's all a balancing act and generally the defaults are fairly sane.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Which governor is everyone using?

I havent touched anything and its set to interactive....

Isn't ondemand the best for performance/battery?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Which governor is everyone using?
> 
> I havent touched anything and its set to interactive....
> 
> Isn't ondemand the best for performance/battery?


I would read this: https://github.com/C...q/governors.txt

Also, governor performance are related not only to the device they run on, but also your use cases. Interactive is mostly the same as ondemand + one extra cpu frequency level in between ramping up to full and tends to be more responsive in doing so. Both are suited for general usage.


----------



## bburke88 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm using the Glados kernel with the wheatley governor

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bburke88 said:


> I'm using the Glados kernel with the wheatley governor
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wheatley is basically ondemand that tries to delay conditions for the CPU to hit its highest state (and thus using more power). That state is referred to as "C4" for a CPU. You might recognize it from using a normal PC where all the sudden the fans sound like the computer is going to take off from your desk and fly away







.


----------



## bburke88 (Aug 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Wheatley is basically ondemand that tries to delay conditions for the CPU to hit its highest state (and thus using more power). That state is referred to as "C4" for a CPU. You might recognize it from using a normal PC where all the sudden the fans sound like the computer is going to take off from your desk and fly away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Not very good then huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bburke88 said:


> Haha. Not very good then huh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't use it (I stick with interactive), but some people do. As long as you're not using some crazy governor like performance, battery life should in the end be more or less the same when related to the CPU use. Usually if the CPU is wanting the enter the highest state, I rather just let it do it. GPU (and subsequently the display), 3g/4g, and GPS use are going to eat more power more often than the CPU ever will though on its own for processing assuming normal use cases and no crazy wake locks going on. Too much focus is on the CPU still in Android when the CPU is much less important than it used to be for the typical user.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

All these helpful posts. Can. Not. Process. XD

Thanks for all this insight man!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephoenixwave (Dec 19, 2011)

@willyjay has provided the centered lockscreen and framework patch for the extended battery for CM10 Beta...

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2100 mah battery with centered lockscreen[/background]

http://www.mediafire...d478aks79dt3yk8

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]This one is the same, but changes the lockscreen weather images from plain white to hi-res color images[/background]
http://www.mediafire...ksu42ulp68b57yk


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Battery life on stock kernel has gotten a little better now that i'm on my 3rd charge cycle.


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope this isn't a stupid question, but what framework patch is needed for the extended battery?



thephoenixwave said:


> @willyjay has provided the centered lockscreen and framework patch for the extended battery for CM10 Beta...
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2100 mah battery with centered lockscreen[/background]
> 
> ...


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Esabasard said:


> I hope this isn't a stupid question, but what framework patch is needed for the extended battery?


depends on what capacity your battery is. I have a 2100 mah battery so that's what I flash. It just provides a more accurate read of the battery level is. Stock on gsm is 1750 CDMA is 1850 stock. I use it it is more accurate but it will not increase your battery life at all.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Using CPU spy and have not touched kernel...I've noticed that phone doesn't use the 385MHz speed at all. I get Deep Sleep (which is great) and the next lowest speed used in 700MHz...not using 385MHz at all. Is this normal?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdgarcia12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Everybody's mms working?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Big Ry (Jan 21, 2012)

Is beta different than what's in the OP, or are those betas? There's some quirks in the 7/27 release. Most are minor, but I'm having some weird signal issues. I keep losing data or losing 4g. I lose it in places where I usually get good reception. And it usually drops from like 2-3 bars to nothing which is odd. I don't know if its a coincidence, but it seems to be happening a lot when I go into Google play or Tapatalk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

The 7/27 is the OP's latest release. I wiped before I flashed...no signal issues here. Same as when I was on ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Why was this thread moved to general Nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't install or restore my backup of Pandora . Weirs issue. Play tells me I have no space but have 12gbs free. Titanium just hangs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> I can't install or restore my backup of Pandora . Weirs issue. Play tells me I have no space but have 12gbs free. Titanium just hangs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This has happened to me with other apps. I looked in data/apps and manually deleted the app from there...I think it had an .odex extension. Play then "allowed" me to install without the out of space error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh thank you for that tip. Now it works. It was an codex file left in that folder

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> I can't install or restore my backup of Pandora . Weirs issue. Play tells me I have no space but have 12gbs free. Titanium just hangs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you are using Pandora still you may want to look at Spotify. It was updated for Android today to allow radio stations ala Pandora. I find the audio better than Pandora.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> If you are using Pandora still you may want to look at Spotify. It was updated for Android today to allow radio stations ala Pandora. I find the audio better than Pandora.


without thread jacking is spotify free now last I used it you needed a paid account.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> without thread jacking is spotify free now last I used it you needed a paid account.


There is a free version, I use the $9 a month option. Better than buying one CD a month.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Any workaround to get the gallery to sync Picasa pics?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Any workaround to get the gallery to sync Picasa pics?


Not yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Ry (Jan 21, 2012)

caifan805 said:


> The 7/27 is the OP's latest release. I wiped before I flashed...no signal issues here. Same as when I was on ICS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


thanx. I always wipe data/cache twice before flashing any ROM. I guess its either a glitch in the install or thus ROM doesn't like my GN. Either way, I think I'm going to get off it and get on something more stable anyway. I don't have time to crack flash. I was just looking for a relatively bug free daily driver to hold me over for a while. Guess its back to AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Flash the gapps in the rootzboat thread.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

So weird glitch last night. I noticed that my battery would show 84% even in the settings and didn't drain well come to find out my battery died. Has anybody noticed the battery getting stuck at a certain percentage and not showing you the actual percent you are at?


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Well we have the binaries, so now we need a new build.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

My phone has been freezing up and rebooting I might go to aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> My phone has been freezing up and rebooting I might go to aokp
> 
> Run Fix Permissions
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

How can we get a hold of Brint? I wanna know when the next build is coming.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> How can we get a hold of Brint? I wanna know when the next build is coming.


....... clink the link in the OP that says "Brint Kriebel"?


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

He seems pretty responsive on G+

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 11, 2011)

New build on G+


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

http://plus.url.goog...FGCj93OwUQghu0.

Here is the newest build 8/04


----------



## Bo Bridges (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> http://plus.url.goog...FGCj93OwUQghu0.
> 
> Here is the newest build 8/04


What gapps works with this?

**Edit, I used the 7/26 and everything works. I'd had an 8/2 version from another rom and didn't know if that was also updated for the new release.

I appreciate you guys starting this thread to keep us updated on this rom.


----------



## Keekers (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought the newest build is 805, right?

Edit: Nevermind. Sorry I was getting confused with Skank.


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

updating OP. mirrors coming


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone know what was changed for the 8/4 build?


----------



## jomaxro (Oct 23, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Anyone know what was changed for the 8/4 build?


Hey johnhimm, I don't have a changelog, but one thing I can notice is that when separated, ringtones and notification sounds stay separate, and the icon for notification in the expanded volume menu is now the correct icon. In the previous build, the notification icon in the volume menu was the same as the ringtone, making it hard to distinguish the two.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone have NFC issues? I tried to use Google wallet today for the first time at McDonald's. I woke my device up and pressed it to the pad, and nothing happened. NFC is enabled.


----------



## abevAWD (Jul 6, 2012)

RTNDO128 said:


> Anyone have NFC issues? I tried to use Google wallet today for the first time at McDonald's. I woke my device up and pressed it to the pad, and nothing happened. NFC is enabled.


To be honest, I've never tried using Wallet without first opening the Wallet app. I know you supposedly don't need to, but its just the way I've always done it. I've never tried at McDonald's but it works flawlessly at Cumberland Farms for me.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure if meant for mass consumption but if you play with the dropbox link URL from the OP, you'll find an 0807 version. I installed and all seems fine but do so at your own risk...blah blah blah.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wallet worked fine for me the other day at Home Depot, was awesome buying stuff to make my daughter a window box for strawberries and only paying like $3


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Installed the 0807 build on top of 0804, cache/dalvik wipe only. Now have double gallery, double camera, double calendar. May need to identify the right apps pack to use With this release.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

I use gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip can download from goo.im

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

AshG said:


> Installed the 0807 build on top of 0804, cache/dalvik wipe only. Now have double gallery, double camera, double calendar. May need to identify the right apps pack to use With this release.


I also dirty flashed from 0804 and flashed the gapps I mentioned^^^ No doubles.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting. I'll try a mean wipe and flash when I get home and see what happens.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

But I've been only using that version of gapps lately...maybe coming from another version is causing issues given that devs seem to be creating their own variations and double camera/gallery and calendar are known issues when using the "wrong" ROM/gapps combo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

A few teams and independent devs need to put their heads together in a Hangout and come out with a "Standard" apps package. That alone would massively simplify this mess.


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 11, 2011)

For those that were thinking about it, DO NOT flash the 8/7 build. It deleted everything from my homescreens, has 2 calendar apks, and no screenshot function. It also acted as if it was a factory reset because the first boot gave me the homescreen/drawer tutorial. Back to 8/04, too bad I didn't make a nandroid.


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

RTNDO128 said:


> For those that were thinking about it, DO NOT flash the 8/7 build. It deleted everything from my homescreens, has 2 calendar apks, and no screenshot function. It also acted as if it was a factory reset because the first boot gave me the homescreen/drawer tutorial. Back to 8/04, too bad I didn't make a nandroid.


I'm on 8/7 and screenshot works for me just fine. I used the gapps from the OP and dirty flashed from 8/4. I'm using Nova launcher and it kept my homescreen...don't use default launcher, so I can't comment on that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

But probably best to stick with what dev makes public.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 11, 2011)

I must have had a bad download.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been using 8.4 since its release with 0 issues that I know of. Using goo.im Gapps and alls good here. Loving it. Hoping he keeps on pace and releases another this weekend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Yea, i have no issues either, will be sticking with this rom.


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone else having problems with the stock browser.? Seems very laggy and the quick controls don't work half the time. Update my gapps maybe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

Not sure I use chrome. Try it. Much better IMO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

I have but I really like the stock quick controls. It's the only thing keeping from anything else

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

litrekid said:


> I have but I really like the stock quick controls. It's the only thing keeping from anything else
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try clearing data in the app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

cvo515 said:


> Try clearing data in the app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


well I have to say I didn't think that would help but it did, a lot. I had tried clearing cache, history and cookies but never helped. Hope it lasts a while. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1123576/Android/toro/cm/cm-10-20120811-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip

Another one is out!


----------



## derPianist (Jul 8, 2012)

Everythint great Here. Wow.

via Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

AshG said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...FICIAL-toro.zip
> 
> Another one is out!


Where did u find this one? Wheres the source? how do we know its legit?


----------



## Paul gyver (Aug 9, 2011)

Running well here too. Looks like it's built off JR003L on this one.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry about dropping a link and running like that. Bad form on my part. Had a meeting to get to, should have waited until afterward.

It's from the same DropBox account as the OP (i.e. that of the official Toro maintainer). To verify, copy and paste the 0725 URL into a new tab and change the date to 0810. That's how some of these builds have been unearthed. There's probably a reason he hasn't announced them on G+, so flash at your own risk.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

AshG said:


> Sorry about dropping a link and running like that. Bad form on my part. Had a meeting to get to, should have waited until afterward.
> 
> It's from the same DropBox account as the OP (i.e. that of the official Toro maintainer). To verify, copy and paste the 0725 URL into a new tab and change the date to 0810. That's how some of these builds have been unearthed. There's probably a reason he hasn't announced them on G+, so flash at your own risk.


Flashed and running good. No reboots on this release. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Flashed and running good. No reboots on this release.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Spoke to soon, just got a reboot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Spoke to soon, just got a reboot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I don't get any reboots. My phone just randomly shuts off. It's happened on every version of this rom so far. Got me into a bit of trouble with my wife this weekend because she really needed to get a hold of me and I didn't know my phone was off for like 45 minutes.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

There is a new 8-14 buld out, but i dont wanna keep flashing these without a changelog


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> There is a new 8-14 buld out, but i dont wanna keep flashing these without a changelog


http://review.cyanog...h:jellybean,n,z

Change log.

edit:

I build CM10 quite often. I have zero issues from my builds. Meaning no reboots, lock ups, freezes, etc.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

so your saying these builds are stock cm10 commits?


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> so your saying these builds are stock cm10 commits?


The guy who is the maintainer of this device on the CM team is who is putting out these builds you're downloading. So I'd bet to say any changes in the commits are part of what he's done.


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

So where are these new builds at?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> There is a new 8-14 buld out, but i dont wanna keep flashing these without a changelog


Link?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


It was found by changing the original links date in the file name to 0814.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

I think my issue was Kernel related. I was using Lean Kernel 4.2 for all of the previous builds. I loaded the 8-14 build yesterday morning and left the stock kernel and so far I have had zero issues.

Link
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1123576/Android/toro/cm/cm-10-20120814-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip

You can just change the date in the link for other builds


----------



## k1ttens (May 2, 2012)

Can't wait till this is stable still currently on cm9

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## NookMonkey (May 29, 2012)

This CM10 alpha has been more stable for me than other JB ROMs!


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

NookMonkey said:


> This CM10 alpha has been more stable for me than other JB ROMs!


I have to agree. Unfortunately, many are addicted to their "scripts" and mashed-up kangs and won't give this a second chance.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

k1ttens said:


> Can't wait till this is stable still currently on cm9
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


It is stable. its technically a preview, but I have had no issues.


----------



## NookMonkey (May 29, 2012)

AshG said:


> I have to agree. Unfortunately, many are addicted to their "scripts" and mashed-up kangs and won't give this a second chance.


I started with the Razors Jelly you posted and bounced around the JB ROMS a while. After a WiFi reboot and keyboard mic issue I found the first CM10 preview (bekit) and have not looked back. I am impressed with CM.


----------



## philosophyzer (Dec 18, 2011)

For those who are rock stable what are you running? I'm running build from g+ and while it's pretty damn solid it's not 100% stable. I went over a week without a reboot but had 2 today.

I'm not complaining as it's alpha and very unofficial but I'm curious for those that have had rock solid success where/when are your builds from?


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

I have yet to have any issues. I usually run a few days before I compile another build. I don't see a need in making a nightly build for only 1-2 changes. I've gone a week on one of my builds with not a single problem as well.


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

Just loaded the latest and it won't let me create shortcuts for tapatalk. Anyone else having this issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

philosophyzer said:


> For those who are rock stable what are you running? I'm running build from g+ and while it's pretty damn solid it's not 100% stable. I went over a week without a reboot but had 2 today.
> 
> I'm not complaining as it's alpha and very unofficial but I'm curious for those that have had rock solid success where/when are your builds from?


The 8/14 build has been great for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

I can create a 2x1 tapatalk widget but not a 1x1.


----------



## NookMonkey (May 29, 2012)

zookii said:


> I can create a 2x1 tapatalk widget but not a 1x1.


I created a 1x1 tapatalk widget but the screen flashed and the widget did not show up where I paced it. It did work though. 0814 build. TT 2.2.5.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

philosophyzer said:


> For those who are rock stable what are you running? I'm running build from g+ and while it's pretty damn solid it's not 100% stable. I went over a week without a reboot but had 2 today.
> 
> I'm not complaining as it's alpha and very unofficial but I'm curious for those that have had rock solid success where/when are your builds from?


That's pretty stable as it is...even unrooted stock ICS on the GNex gets random reboots every now and then.


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

NookMonkey said:


> I created a 1x1 tapatalk widget but the screen flashed and the widget did not show up where I paced it. It did work though. 0814 build. TT 2.2.5.


Yeah that's what happens when I try to create a 1x1 widget for tapatalk. Not a big issue for me since I just use the main icon for the app anyways.


----------



## KerryWood34 (Jul 19, 2012)

zookii said:


> Yeah that's what happens when I try to create a 1x1 widget for tapatalk. Not a big issue for me since I just use the main icon for the app anyways.


Are you using the launcher that came with this ROM or are you using a different one? I tried making (I assume resizing because when I go to add the tapatalk widget there is no option for 1x1 and it automatically makes it 2x1) the widget using Apex Launcher Pro and I was able to resize it to 1x1 just fine. Don't know if this is what you are talking about but maybe using a different launcher might help?


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

KerryWood34 said:


> Are you using the launcher that came with this ROM or are you using a different one? I tried making (I assume resizing because when I go to add the tapatalk widget there is no option for 1x1 and it automatically makes it 2x1) the widget using Apex Launcher Pro and I was able to resize it to 1x1 just fine. Don't know if this is what you are talking about but maybe using a different launcher might help?


Using Trebuchet 0.2 that CM uses.


----------



## NookMonkey (May 29, 2012)

zookii said:


> Using Trebuchet 0.2 that CM uses.


I use the standard JB, FWIW.


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

The nightlies have begun
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

since brint will no long be posting preview builds now that nightlies (weeklys) have begun. I will no longer be updating this thread. Sorry for the inconvenienc.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Lets keep this thread up as the official nightlies.


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gorilla said:


> Lets keep this thread up as the official nightlies.


i updated the OP with information as to where u can find the newest nightlies. I hope that helps... I want to leave it up to the CM team to make their own thread regarding official nightlies. hope you understand!


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks spunks for keeping us informed here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gkastrinos (Jan 22, 2012)

Spunks3 said:


> ... I want to leave it up to the CM team to make their own thread regarding official nightlies. hope you understand!


Anyone know where that thread may be??


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

theres a more detailed thread over at XDA, but looks like someone here made the following: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32574-romofficial-cm10-nightlies/


----------

